# Terry Tufts



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Anyone on the site familiar with Terry Tufts.

Saw/heard him the other night. Excellent fingerstylist.

Inspiring to watch and listen to:wave:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Great songwriter. Very good guitar player. I find his studio CD's lack his live energy - especially solo. Stephen Fearing's got the same problem. Something gets lost when adding all of the other instrumentation...


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, at the Canadian Guitar Festival and most recently at a private home party. Has he started to use all his right fingers yet? Or is he still wearing the rubber finger guards over two of them?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe he was using fingerpicks,

You live pretty close to if you're in Frankford, I live in Deseronto, and work in Trenton



Stephen W. said:


> Yes, at the Canadian Guitar Festival and most recently at a private home party. Has he started to use all his right fingers yet? Or is he still wearing the rubber finger guards over two of them?


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> I believe he was using fingerpicks,


Yes he does but, he was growing his nails and trying to learn to use all his fingers. Can you imagine the sound he'll produce once he masters this technique? WOW....


Crossroads said:


> You live pretty close to if you're in Frankford, I live in Deseronto, and work in Trenton


We're actually closer to Sterling but have a Frankford postal address. House backs onto the Trent River one kilometre from Locke #7 (Glen Ross)
So you must have been to the festivals in Odessa. Did you compete??? 
You should join our little group The Quinte Acoustic & Fingerstyle Guitar Association and come out to some of our events.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*in my dreams*



Stephen W. said:


> Yes he does but, he was growing his nails and trying to learn to use all his fingers. Can you imagine the sound he'll produce once he masters this technique? WOW....
> 
> We're actually closer to Sterling but have a Frankford postal address. House backs onto the Trent River one kilometre from Locke #7 (Glen Ross)
> So you must have been to the festivals in Odessa. Did you compete???
> You should join our little group The Quinte Acoustic & Fingerstyle Guitar Association and come out to some of our events.



I have only stopped by the festival in Odessa, and was caught in a downpour. Plan on attending this year, as a observer. I can't even dream of playing in that type of forum, I class myself as a Hack with a passion for Guitar.

I will look into your group however. Attending the weeklong workshop next week at Loyalist for "traditional roots music for guitar and banjo"


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Terry's been working on using his ring and pinky fingers for years so he must be fine with it. I just think he's distracted by the "tink-tink" sound of his acrylics on the soundboard.

BTW, Terry's been unloading a lot of guitars lately. His Beneteau 7-string is up for grabs at the Ottawa Folklore Centre:

Sunburst spruce top (Sitka?)
Honduran Rosewood B/S
Tuned: EADGBEA* 
Price: $5K

*It's a high strung 7, à la Lenny Breau.


----------



## GuitarTown (Feb 15, 2006)

Saw Terry at a house concert in Kelowna

What a fantastic Player / Story Teller well worth it to go and see him!

Robbie


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

wasn't Terry the Canadian distributor for Stanford Guitars made in the Czech Republic?


----------

